# Cute Hedgehog Cartoon



## Curlygurl1190 (Mar 14, 2012)

Found this on my Pintrest page! Super cute, even if it is a bit unrealistic =]

http://9gag.com/gag/4164926


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Aww


----------

